# Some of my other Baby Knits Part 3



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Some of my knitted baby jackets .....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

You really do beautiful work, it is really an art, just love the pink set, can you share any patterns?


----------



## Sandy 1955 (May 21, 2011)

The pink jacket is just beautiful. Nice work !!!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments. I hope no-one thinks I'm bragging by posting my photos ..... it's just that I live on my own and being able to share what I make here feels like I'm chatting with my Best Friends!!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

sistertwo said:


> You really do beautiful work, it is really an art, just love the pink set, can you share any patterns?


Thanks so much for your lovely comments ...... I will dig out any commercial patterns I use and am only too happy to share them with you all .....


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, wish they had more cute patterns for baby boys !!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

KNITTEN NANA said:


> Beautiful sweaters, wish they had more cute patterns for baby boys !!!


Sirdar has a LOT of great patterns for boys, mostly in their Snuggly and Tiny Tots range. If you do a Google search and find a pattern you like, you could do a search online or on Ebay and find the best prices.

I have oodles of patterns to sell, but I've got to find the time to scan or take photos and then list them all. One of these days ..... !! lol


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the imformtion will check tonight. The baby is due in Aug. but my daughter is having problems and they say hopefuly she wll carry the baby till late June early July.


----------



## TessaSky2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful, Beautiful sweaters.My first grand child was a 2lb 6 oz premie due in October and born in July. Is now 7 and is a wonderful little girl who already speaks Spanish, loves Math and has no issues relating to her prematurity so if your grandchild is born a bit early he/she will do just fine in this age of specialized pediatric care.Try not to worry and continue knitting your wonderful creations for this new special addition to the family.

TessaSky2


----------



## Narrow Boat Knitter (May 13, 2011)

They look just fantastic. Do you mind sharing patterns? Promised to knit for twins, sex unknown, and your patterns look perfect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. I knit and gave away set for babies at church. Do you share your pattern Thank you


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

they are really lovely, the 2 one is in what i call feather and fan stitch tho thats probably wrong! i love the old baby patterns and sell loads in my ebay shop think babies had such nice outfits years ago.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful job and beautiful sweaters !!If sharing pattern, may I have the pattern for the pink set ----


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love looking at baby clothes -- don't need any more babies, but the clothing is soooo cute. Those are just precious! Great job!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

your work is beautiful and i for one and happy that you post your lovely work ! so nice to see


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you do beautiful work i love the pattern so delicate, any baby will look lovely in these i do think my fav is #2.


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

Your work is beautiful - I love to make babythings. Well done i don't think sharing is bragging, keep psting!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

AMAZING work !!...Especially love the pink set.


----------



## birdlinda (Mar 19, 2011)

I am going to be a gramma again---love these sweaters---would you share them---


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Just love your work.


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting your beautiful sweaters. I would also like the patterns. I knit for charity and I enjoy making different patterns so every sweater is not the same.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh. superdot. Never be worried about bragging when you do such beautiful things. Would love the pattern if you would not mind sharing. I love making things in one piece and you seem to have the knack. Thanks so much and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## grannyann (May 4, 2011)

love the pink one,love to have the patter my email is [email protected]


----------



## SallyAnne (Feb 1, 2011)

Love all these sweaters. Beautiful work and patterns. Am looking forward to the patterns and making them for presents and charity. Thank you, SallyAnne


----------



## lorraine (Jan 16, 2011)

i am into making baby sweaters and blankets. would appreciate the instructions, [email protected] hope you can send them. if not then i will understand. thanks


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

wow


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

No need to feel like you are bragging.....these are beautiful and should be shared! Grandbaby #2 was announced yesterday and I need to venture past the baby blanket stage. I think I will try a simplier sweater to start with! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Please keep sharing! Even if it were boasting, you've earned it, but we don't see it that way! Beautiful work. Please share any of your baby patterns (particularly the second jacket) with me [email protected] when you have a moment. I have just found out two close friends are expecting this year and I can't wait to get knitting!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice sweaters. Great choice of colors.
Would love the patterns also. [email protected]

And I'm glad you shared with us. We are real knitting friends here and enjoy our ohh's and ahhh's over such nice work.

Linda


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Superdot, Can you tell me where NSW South Coast is , love all the pictures, and if you are sharing My address is [email protected], Yes I agree with you I look forward to these everyday to see all the beautiful work and the talent that is out there. I have so many things I love to do that I drive my husband crazy. I also make jewelry with beads. So I have to find out where I can put these up for sale


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

Would love a copy of sweater and hat if you could share, or where to find the pattern for purchase.
Thanks, Donna
[email protected]


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## kylev53 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters!!! Would love the pattern info also. Thank you.


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Beauiful work Jo Ann Would love the patterns and would 
love to have them My email is [email protected] com. BBe glAd to pay if there is a charge


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, superdot2007, you are my hero!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Pattern sources please. I have a new grand daughter that is making me want to knit baby clothes


----------



## mutzi2 (Apr 22, 2011)

I LOVE them, especially the pink one. I am expecting our first granddaughter any day now. Please share the pink outfit --I would so much appreciate the pattern.
Thank you!
[email protected]


----------



## Joan Welsh (Jan 30, 2011)

I make a lot of baby items and am always looking for new patterns those are beautiful, if you will share I would like the patterns. Thank you very much Joan [email protected]


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Really lovely, I've done the top one many times over the years. The second one is a favourite of mine to knit....Feather and Fan lace.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Really beautiful work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## marilynn (May 13, 2011)

I love these sweaters. I knit for the hospitals. Do you let someone have your patterns? Thanks Marilynn


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

Not bragging at all. Your work is beautiful!

Angel


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

Are you serious,l love your work.Please keep sharing,they are beautiful.l only wish l could knit like you.would love the patterns to try if you are able to share [email protected] 
Please don't stop sharing your beautiful work with us .


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

You have every right to brag!!! These are beautiful!!! Would love to have the patterns, myself. Or are they in a book I might find...
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

They are very pretty and you do beautiful work. Would like the pattern also. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Rowena (Feb 10, 2011)

You did a beautiful job on all they are so neat.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Have you found the pattern for these little sweaters and/or the booties. I am one of those who would love to have them or tell me where I can get them. Thanks. You do beautiful work.
Norma


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

just lovely


----------



## Josebellie (Apr 4, 2011)

Am not understanding how to get to the patterns when they are sent. Wanted your patterns but cant get to them.. Any suggestions?


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I am still in awe of your work. If you have the blue one, the second posted, I would love the pattern. 
[email protected]

Angel


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

What beautiful patterns. Lovely work!!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

I absolutely the pink set! Such a talented knitter!


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

You do wonderful work, and should be proud to post it. I don't think it's bragging but sharing the joy of your creativity. Great job, I particularly like the pink set and would love the pattern as well if you can send me a copy or let me know where to find it.

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Your work is BEAUTIFUL!
I love make baby things.Can You share patterns for all 3?
[email protected]


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful work. Would also love the patterns [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! Your work is just amazing. No you don't come off as a bragger. Seeing others work and maybe getting the pattern helps us not too experienced knitters. Than You. Hope you will share with me as well. [email protected]


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. You are very talented.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> they are really lovely, the 2 one is in what i call feather and fan stitch tho thats probably wrong! i love the old baby patterns and sell loads in my ebay shop think babies had such nice outfits years ago.


Thanks so much Laura and you're right, it's a feather and fan pattern - a very easy pattern to do and it always looks so nice!!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your sweaters are beautiful, you are a talented knitter and keep up the great knitting.

Mary


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are able to share the patterns: [email protected]


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

All of your knitting baby items are gorgeous. I would love copies of your patterns for all the baby items. Thanks.. [email protected]



Superdot2007 said:


> sistertwo said:
> 
> 
> > You really do beautiful work, it is really an art, just love the pink set, can you share any patterns? if so here is my address: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful work! nice pastel colors.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful knits.I am doing baby knitting to an will share my garments when finished.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Really beautiful work. We all thank you for sharing. I'd love the patterns if they are available 
[email protected]


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

There you go again. More beautiuful work. You are amazing.
Connie


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Lynaire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are out of this world love the pink one if you could send me the patterns please as well [email protected]


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

I really love those patterns what a lovely job of knitting, I would love the patterns too, esp the pink one, [email protected]


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful, wonderful lace.


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

These sweaters are so darling. Can you share pattern name and place where you purchased them? Would love to obtain the pattern. Thanks


----------



## YVONNIE57 (May 20, 2011)

YOUR WORK IS SIMPLY GORGEOUS AND INSPIRING.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Dot,
It's me again, wlk4fun647. My niece is having a baby girl in August, and I sure would love to give her a little sweater set. Do you sell any of yours? If so, please email me. Thanks!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

your work is awesome. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments. I hope no-one thinks I'm bragging by posting my photos ..... it's just that I live on my own and being able to share what I make here feels like I'm chatting with my Best Friends!!!


and why shoudnt you brag a bit.a lot of beautiful work you have done,they are VERY brag worthy.we all get inspired by seing other knitters work,no matter what skill level they are.so glad you enjoy the company of all our knitters and crocheters on this site.


----------



## lillie (May 23, 2011)

Really do like those patterns,My Niece is exspecting her first baby and i would really like to knit something for her, would you be able to emil me the patterns.
THANKS MILLION
Lillie
[email protected]


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

if you are sellin let me know or if on the pattern list please put my [email protected]


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! If possible, I would love patterns to all three sets! [email protected]


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

If possible could you please add my name to your list if by chance you are able to share the pattern? Thanks so much.
[email protected]


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

If possible could you please add my name to your list if by chance you are able to share the patterns? Thanks so much.
[email protected]


----------



## marilynn (May 13, 2011)

I would also love a copy of the sweater. I make sweaters for the hospital. Thanks so much!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful cardis, beautiful work. Well Done again!


----------



## marilynn (May 13, 2011)

Please send me the pattern: http://www.knittingparadise.com/tpr?p=152517&t=11678

Thank you so much! You are wonderful!
[email protected]


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

They are exquisite


----------



## marilynn (May 13, 2011)

I feel like a dummy. I can't seem to get this pattern and I absolutely love it. 
[email protected]


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Can you send the patterns to me at [email protected] Thanks so much. Carlyta


----------



## RustiW (Mar 23, 2011)

Were these patterns listed somewhere so we can print or purchase them/ If so I missed it and need someone to point me in the right dirction!


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and bragging is not what I would call it, you inspire me to practice practice practice!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Dot,
> It's me again, wlk4fun647. My niece is having a baby girl in August, and I sure would love to give her a little sweater set. Do you sell any of yours? If so, please email me. Thanks!


Hi! Thanks for your enquiry re selling my handknitted/crocheted babywear. I do have a website and a facebook page, both under the name of Butterfly Babywear Boutique - the website link is on my profile page here (.... I'm not sure I'm supposed to put the link in this comment section). If you see something on my f/b page that doesn't have a price (and some of the photos don't have prices underneath) and it isn't on my website, just let me know which one it is. You can either send a PM via this site or to my email address, which I think is also on my profile page.

I hope you find/see something you like ....
Have a great day!!
Dot


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

When I get that good I'll be bragging. You do wonderful work. Keeep giving folks like me something to aspire.


----------



## negra (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely jackets, never get tired of looking at them, I will make one one day soon, having surgery on a foot next week and will have time off from work and time to try my hand at a baby sweater, will look for pattern at the library.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I love them! You do beautiful work. Don't feel like you are bragging. We all love to see each other's work.

I also would love to know where you got the patterns.


----------



## marilynn (May 13, 2011)

I am looking for "Some of my other Baby Knits Part 3." The pictures are gorgeous and I love the stitches. One is pink, one is blue and one is a light green. So pretty. My girls at the hospital would love them.


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

A similiar pattern is Sirdar Snuggly leaflet # 7315
I am not sure of copyright.
It is very old, well 50 yrs.
The bonnet on Dots outfit is just beautiful, all the outfits are lovely.
I have a weakness for bonnets.


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

Looking through my patterns and the pink outfit is Sirdar 3191 DK


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

These are beautiful. I love them all. If you could share the patterns it would be so appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

RustiW said:


> Were these patterns listed somewhere so we can print or purchase them/ If so I missed it and need someone to point me in the right dirction!


Likewise. Me too.
Mungie


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

Hi
Type in the pattern numbers and the patterns are on the internet.
I am unsure of copyright laws


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Superdot2007 - the sweaters are great -- could you send me the patterns to [email protected]
Thank you so much.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Wendy11 said:


> Hi
> Type in the pattern numbers and the patterns are on the internet.
> I am unsure of copyright laws


Hi Wendy

Apart from the Sirdar or Peter Pan pattern for my pink set and for the free pattern for the little coffee-coloured helmet, these patterns are my own personal designs and you will NOT find them on the internet. I've been inundated with requests for my patterns and have been asking that people visit my website (link is in my profile) and leave their names, email addresses and list of the patterns they want in my Guest Book. As soon as I write the patterns out on paper (as they're mostly still in my head), I will be sharing them.

Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

If you are wanting a copy of any of my patterns, please visit my website (link is in my profile) and leave your name, email address and list of the patterns you want in my Guest Book. As soon as I have put pen to paper and written down my patterns, I will share them with any who want them.

Thanks so much!
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

The Plain Pink jacket and bonnet photographed here are from the Peter Pan pattern P.956 or Peter Pan pattern P753.

The little BLUE jacket picture here is adapted from Peter Pan pattern P1068, but you will see that it's not exactly the same. 

Hope this helps those who are after these particular patterns.

Dot


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

hi I am new to this. just want to say the the baby sweaters are gorgeous!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

annie'snana said:


> hi I am new to this. just want to say the the baby sweaters are gorgeous!


Thanks so much ..... I've only been on the forum for less than a week, but have been inundated with requests for my patterns. There's an amazing bunch of people here!! Welcome and enjoy!

Dot


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Thank you Dot for your note. If you decide to post the patterns...if thats possible I hope I see them. I can't seem to find really cute baby patterns, maybe I don't know where to look anymore. Been a long time since I've used them.


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

Hi Dot,
I was only letting everyone know about the patterns and they are out there for all to see.It didn't seem like you were going to tell anyone they could buy them.
Have a nice day.


----------



## nancee (May 25, 2011)

Your knitting is just so beautiful. You have just made my day.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

How beautiful!!! Are those your own patterns or are they available? I do not know why I am asking, I do not knit as fine as you. Very delicate and beautiful!!
Kathy


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you dot I hope I put the information you wanted on the guest list. Would love all patterns you could do


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, I have just finished and posted a baby matinee jacket just like your pink one. 
Ellie xx


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

If you want patterns for these sweaters and other items, go to this site and I think you will be happy you did. http://carole.barenys.com/files/EyeletYokeSweater.pdf


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ellie where did you post the pattern?


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you for posting the eyelet pattern--norma


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

normamckone said:


> If you want patterns for these sweaters and other items, go to this site and I think you will be happy you did. http://carole.barenys.com/files/EyeletYokeSweater.pdf


Thank you for the pattern! Can't wait to try it! I just love when we share pattens with each other!!
Kathy


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Wendy11 said:


> Hi Dot,
> I was only letting everyone know about the patterns and they are out there for all to see.It didn't seem like you were going to tell anyone they could buy them.
> Have a nice day.


Hi Wendy,

The patterns I used to make the handknits I have posted photos of are definitely NOT all out there for all to see!

Right from the word go, I told people which patterns were commercial and said I would have to go through all of my patterns (and I must have well over 200 sheet patterns alone) to find the exact patterns I used. I have already posted a couple of the Peter Pan pattern numbers and gave a link to the pattern for the baby's helmet which is a free pattern online. However, MOST of the photos I posted were of handknits of my own design/pattern which I have said I would get written down (as they're mostly in my head) and share them.

I also said I had a whole lot on my plate at the moment and asked for people to be patient. Then on Tuesday evening we had a major fire at the doctor's surgery where I work part-time and that has delayed things again as it has been a very traumatic couple of days.

Also, I've been INUNDATED with requests and cannot possibly answer every one individually, but I have been trying to reply to as many as I can or leaving a general reply for all to see.
The problem with this forum is that, unlike facebook, when you click on the link from the email saying their is a reply, comments do not show up under the initial photo or thread and it is quite confusing. Unless people reply quoting the comment they are replying to, I have no idea what pattern they are talking about most of the time, especially if they just say "great pattern, could I have a copy please?" and that is why I've been asking people to go to the GUEST BOOK on my website to leave their name, email address and list of the patterns they want.

I'm sorry if you think I wasn't going to tell people, but that was/IS definitely NOT the case. Also, some people have listed patterns from the internet saying they were the patterns I used and they were definitely NOT the patterns I used, especially for the Mary Jane lace booties, which are totally my own design and pattern.

I hope this has sorted things out.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

love the pink sweater is there a pattern for it


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> love the pink sweater is there a pattern for it


I shared these patterns with everyone yesterday, but it's not always clear to see the comments as they seem to turn up all over the place in the forum.

That being said, Peter Pan P.956 is the pattern I used, however, there are more than one paper patterns of the same items that Peter Pan puts out and another one is P753. I think Sirdar also put out a similar pattern, but as I said above, I used Peter Pan P956 for this pink set.

Happy Knitting.
Dot


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DOT, Everything is lovely and the little Mary Janes are just too much. 

LADIES, read the entire thread. Dot has answered all questions multiple times. Go ou her profile and do as asked, 

DOT, don't let anyone stress you out. Take your time!!! Sharing should be done only on your terms and time frame. Sure hope everything is OK at the clinic. Saw your post elsewhere. Maybe this will be the last straw for Dr. so you can retire and take care of your health and your very popular (I'm sure, judging be the responses here) of your online business. Best of luck on all.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DOT, Everything is lovely and the little Mary Janes are just too much.
> 
> LADIES, read the entire thread. Dot has answered all questions multiple times. Go ou her profile and do as asked,
> 
> DOT, don't let anyone stress you out. Take your time!!! Sharing should be done only on your terms and time frame. Sure hope everything is OK at the clinic. Saw your post elsewhere. Maybe this will be the last straw for Dr. so you can retire and take care of your health and your very popular (I'm sure, judging be the responses here) of your online business. Best of luck on all.


Thank you so much for saying that ..... I feel like I've been typing the same thing over and over again, but I didn't want to leave anybody out or offend anyone. There are so many comments though and I think people often don't want to read them all .... not like me, who loves reading what other people say, but it does get a bit monotonous saying the same thing repeatedly.

Yes, I certainly hope the doc decides enough is enough and retires asap. His wife has already retired to the Gold Coast in Queensland and he flies up there every few weeks. We don't see as many patients as we used to, as he has been slowing down, but he just can't let go completely. I just don't want to be working anymore, but want to devote my time to my family (especially my grandbabies), my knitting (and other crafts) and to my website for a bit of pocketmoney once I retire and, of course, to looking after myself a bit better than I have been. You would think being sick and working for a doctor would be a good thing - more empathy and understanding and less pressure etc, but it's nothing like that at all!!

Anyway, must dash. Last day of my working week. Roll on the weekend and more time to knit!!

Take care and thanks so much!!

Catch up with you on the forum, Dot


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting the Peter Pan pattern info on the pink set 

John 3:16


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice work. Where did you get the pattern for the pretty pink sweater? I like the yoke sweaters like that.
[email protected]


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Lovely i made no2 a long time ago


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Dot for the info on the patterns. If you didn't do such a great job you wouldn't have all this attention. LOL Hope you get to "retire" soon too. However, I have found that I am busier than ever. Thanks again.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

dot sorry I went back in and long and behold it was right in front of me how stupid I feel thank you I am now waitin for them to tell me how much for patterns


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

DianePW said:


> Thank you very much for posting the Peter Pan pattern info on the pink set
> 
> John 3:16


No worries ....

Great verse - John 3:16!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

normamckone said:


> Have you found the pattern for these little sweaters and/or the booties. I am one of those who would love to have them or tell me where I can get them. Thanks. You do beautiful work.
> Norma


Hi Norma,
It's not a matter of "finding" the patterns, it's more a matter of getting them out of my head and on to paper before I can share them ...... unless someone can mind-read, which would save me a lot of time .... lol :-D


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL :-D


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Josebellie said:


> Am not understanding how to get to the patterns when they are sent. Wanted your patterns but cant get to them.. Any suggestions?


Hi! I've received so many comments and requests that I can't keep up with them all and I'm not sure if everyone is getting any messages meant for you all.

I have posted several times now where you might find some of the commercial patterns I've used, including the pattern for the plain pink jacket and bonnet (as opposed to the variegated pink jacket and hat, which I've also posted the pattern that I tweaked). A lot of them are patterns from my own head, and I need to get these written down on paper before I can do anything else with them. However, I've got a lot on at the moment, but I've promised to be as quick as I can - I've only been on the forum a week and haven't had a chance to do any of that yet.

Will keep you all posted. Thanks for being patient.
Dot


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Wendy11 said:


> Looking through my patterns and the pink outfit is Sirdar 3191 DK


I'm not sure if I responded to this or not ..... but the pattern I used was PETER PAN P956, not the Sirdar one above, however, I did say that Peter Pan and Sirdar put out similar patterns ......


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

normamckone said:


> If you want patterns for these sweaters and other items, go to this site and I think you will be happy you did. http://carole.barenys.com/files/EyeletYokeSweater.pdf


It is not in my nature to contradict someone, but if this is referring to my photos, you will NOT find MY patterns on the site you listed. You may find something similar or you may come across a commercial pattern for the ones I've said are from commercial patterns, but most of my patterns have not even made it on to paper from my head yet!! Perhaps your comment landed on my thread by mistake???

The link you gave is to a sweet little jacket that I'm sure a lot of people will want to make and I'm yet to check out the website where it came from ... so thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> dot sorry I went back in and long and behold it was right in front of me how stupid I feel thank you I am now waitin for them to tell me how much for patterns


No worries .... and you're definitely not stupid!! We all miss seeing things that are right in front of us at times .....

Have a great weekend. 
Dot


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you and you take your time in gettin us patterns, since i have been on this site I have 4 notebooks full of patterns from all of you lovely ladys and I know there is more to come when you all put sites up I look and yes would love to make them all, lol ,hope all is well with you, I have a friend who is just a short ways from me and she has breast cancer that they removed and now she got cancer back right above and has to have it removed, but on the short she is like you all her patterns are in her head so I have to go over and write down as she is doin because she wants me to be her follower, got to love her as as always my prayers are with all. I also have 2 sisters with the same. So I try to be with all when I can, I think god is with me because now my husband of 53 yrs just found out he has lymnphomia,when are they ever goin find the cure.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I went online and found the pattern (P956) at KnitPat. I gave them the credit card information they requested and it was to be sent so I could download it. It didn't come right away, so I wrote them and they took care of it promptly. I was able to print it out and now have the pattern in my posession. I suggest you do the same if you want this pattern. It doesn't give the price in $'s just in Pounds, but I think it is around $4. Well worth it! They have lots of other patterns too that look tempting. The pattern includes the coat, booties, bonnet and mittens. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice job. Would love to have the pink baby sweater pattern.
I have many patterns also. Are you looking for any?
I love sharing too. [email protected]


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I love sharing too, but unfortunately this is a copyrighted pattern and I think it is against the law to give it away. They send it dowloadable to it is pretty easy. Yes, it has a copyright symbol by Carter & Parker Ltd.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> thank you and you take your time in gettin us patterns, since i have been on this site I have 4 notebooks full of patterns from all of you lovely ladys and I know there is more to come when you all put sites up I look and yes would love to make them all, lol ,hope all is well with you, I have a friend who is just a short ways from me and she has breast cancer that they removed and now she got cancer back right above and has to have it removed, but on the short she is like you all her patterns are in her head so I have to go over and write down as she is doin because she wants me to be her follower, got to love her as as always my prayers are with all. I also have 2 sisters with the same. So I try to be with all when I can, I think god is with me because now my husband of 53 yrs just found out he has lymnphomia,when are they ever goin find the cure.


While it's a "Well done!" for the 53 years you have been married, I'm sorry to hear about your friend and your sisters and now your husband being sick. I always think the same - when are they ever going to find a cure?? They probably will, but in whose lifetime?? Let's hope it's sooner rather than later!!


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

Please do brag! These are all beautiful. Makes me want another baby....nah! Maybe a grandchild one of these days. Nice work.


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

I know just what you mean. I have about a million things I should be doing, but this feels like talking with my best friends ever.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

Couldn't get site pattern to purchase. Looked at my stash of patterns and found one similar. I'm going to that mine. Thanks for the picture. It is really nice work.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

These are beautiful


----------



## flea_7943 (May 31, 2011)

you are a clever lady they are beautiful , i'm after patterns like these !


----------



## SillySyl (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh I love the sweaters. I knit very little but have make afghans with the fan and feathers pattern. Do you have this? I am sure you do! Where do I get the pattern for these sweaters to match the afghans?


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Superdot 007, I have been trying desperately to find the pattern for the blue jacket you have made. I'd love to make it for my grandson due in June. The other 2 are beautiful and if you don't mind I'd love those patterns as well. Cheers Robyn Harrower


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Superdot2007 said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments. I hope no-one thinks I'm bragging by posting my photos ..... it's just that I live on my own and being able to share what I make here feels like I'm chatting with my Best Friends!!!


why shouldn't you brag!! they are all gorgeous!  hmmmm this puts more thoughts into my head of what more to knit for my grand daughter :thumbup:


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Superdot007
This is the first time I have tried to download patterns from Knitting Paradise not sure how to go about it. If you can't email the patterns I am happy to pay postage. I have made my grandson's shawl the same as the blue jacket. I also have 2 friends expecting twins in July and would love to do these lovely jackets. Your work is beautiful. Cheers Robyn


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Love knitted baby outfits!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all beautiful really like them all well done.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Your baby sweaters are adorable, love them all


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

I can't believe it's 2 years since I was last here .... so much has happened in the last couple of years. A big THANK YOU to all the recent lovely comments.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Robyn52 said:


> Hi Superdot 007, I have been trying desperately to find the pattern for the blue jacket you have made. I'd love to make it for my grandson due in June. The other 2 are beautiful and if you don't mind I'd love those patterns as well. Cheers Robyn Harrower
> 
> .


Hi Robyn,
The little BLUE jacket picture here is my own design, adapted from Peter Pan pattern P1068.

The Plain Pink jacket and bonnet photographed here are from the Peter Pan pattern P.956 or Peter Pan pattern P753 (and others) - it's a very popular pattern.

I will have to look for the pattern for the mint cardi, although I may have mentioned it somewhere in this link (as I had listed the patterns for the pink and blue sets earlier in this link) .... so you may want to scroll through the other comments.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

they ary all lovely.


----------



## Robyn52 (May 23, 2012)

Yes Tammy Kay that's the pattern i am desperate to have.
Robyn


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

They are just gorgeous


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful! Especially love the bright pink. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, so pretty


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## squinter96 (May 2, 2014)

these are awesome!!!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

I just want to apologise to anyone who has asked me specific things relating to my work and I haven't responded. I don't get to spend a lot of time on KP these days as I am so busy keeping my facebook page and website up-to-date, spending time with my family and grandkids and knitting and crocheting every spare minute I have. If anyone has anything they want to ask relating to patterns etc, please send me a Private Message as I do get notifications of them, but most of the time don't get notifications that someone has posted a comment or question - I have no idea why not as I used to get them all the time. Again my apologies to those who are waiting for replies ..... I have not ignored you deliberately and would be happy to help if I can, so just send me a PM. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

I've just been reading some of the comments here and requests for my patterns. I have previously listed a couple of times where you can find the pattern for the PINK set and similar designs for the blue jacket (as this design is actually my own pattern)- I'll just copy and paste some info which I hope will help those who have requested patterns:

The little BLUE jacket pictured here is my own design, adapted from Peter Pan pattern P1068.

The Plain Pink jacket and bonnet photographed here are from the Peter Pan pattern P.956 or Peter Pan pattern P753 (and others) - it's a very popular pattern.

I hope this helps.
Kind regards, Dot (Butterfly Babywear Boutqiue)


----------



## ruth65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Superdot2007 said:


> Some of my knitted baby jackets .....


Hi Dot good to hear. I can't pick up photos but it was your post on 21 May 2011 Part 3 baby knits. One was blue feather n fan, one was pink n other white. I would dearly love the patterns please. I thought you must've forgotten after all this time. http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/5/21/1306029240807-1__207_.jpg 
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/5/21/1306029240829-1__251_.jpg
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/5/21/1306029240853-picture_027.jpg
Thanks Ruth


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------

